

Zend Framework 2.0.0 STABLE Released - mattm
http://framework.zend.com/blog/zend-framework-2-0-0-stable-released.html

======
ftwinnovations
Sweet about time! I have not looked into it much, but I am a big fan of ZF1.
Now to sit here waiting for the usual PHP and ZF hate comments. Or maybe this
time will be different...

~~~
mattm
I also really enjoy working with ZF 1. It's the best designed framework I've
worked with. I've just had a quick look through v2 but it looks good from what
I've seen. The namespaces really help to clean things up.

